# Lonely times



## Canasian (Mar 6, 2014)

So I am a new traveller and my first major trip is to a region of China where there are very few expats. Does anyone have any advice about making new friends in a place where there are few friends to be made that can speak English?


----------



## faymon (Mar 6, 2014)

I think the best solution for you is to learn Chinese well. This can help with your communication with the local people. You can also join in some local activities. Another way is to find yourselves some students to teach English. You can make friends with your students and they will introduce their peers to you. Besides, I strongly suggest you to take part in your friends' familiy activities if you could. The whole family will cherish the friendship with you and introduce their friends to you.


----------



## Canasian (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Faymon, 

That is exactly what I'm trying to do. I have put it out to all of my coworkers that I am wanting to join in with their activities and to help them out with anything they need or their families. 

I am trying to learn some Chinese so that I can communicate better. the pronunciation is killing me though. apparently when trying to say "good evening" I may have said "take off all your clothes". It's the little things that make the difference.


----------



## faymon (Mar 6, 2014)

Hoho~I am a Chinese. I can hardly imagine a "good evening" to be mistaken as "take off all your clothes". Actually, in the place where i live, people don't usually say "good eveng". Like for me, I just greet "nihao". That's enough. Anyway, no matter what mistakes you've made, people would understand. Maybe some impolite guys will laugh at your mistakes. But most of Chinese people are kind and they will be patient to correct your mistakes and help you make progress in your Chinese learning. So don't feel depressed. Cheer up!


----------



## Canasian (Mar 6, 2014)

haha, thanks. I am pretty comfortable with people laughing at me, especially if I were make a mistake like that.


----------



## hdlgallen (Mar 7, 2014)

You can find lots of Chinese who speaking English well in China, especially in Beijing,Shanghai, or other big cities.

Good luck with your Mandarin study .


----------



## Canasian (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for all the support guys! Everyday someone at least says Hello to me, even if that is all they are able to. The beginning is always the hardest as routine and friendships haven't been established yet. I am attempting to learn Mandarin but in isn't exactly the easiest language. I'm working on the pronunciation of syllables and my coworkers try and teach me things all the time. 

It becomes a bit of a sensory overload as I reprogram my brain to accept all this new material and then try to retain the newly learnt words. 

I do stay optimistic and remember that it's important to stay thankful for what I have vs what I don't.


----------



## David F. Fowler (Mar 29, 2014)

Canasian said:


> So I am a new traveller and my first major trip is to a region of China where there are very few expats. Does anyone have any advice about making new friends in a place where there are few friends to be made that can speak English?


I live in WuHu China and have been here for 7 months. I have only met 2 other americans and both were together and teach at one of the colleges here. I find that the kids do know a little english but have only met maybe 6 adults that speak some english. This is outside of where I work. We have probably 15 employees that speak english. 
I saw one note suggesting you learn Chinese, good luck on that one. One of the guys here tried for two years and gave up. He can understand the numbers, days of the week and a few common terms you use daily but cannot read or have a conversation in Chinese. That was with a private tutor for two years. 
I manage to get around town ok and go to the market and grocery and find what I need. The translator on my phone helps with single words or short phrases but Chinglish comes out if you write several sentences. 
There is only one Expat bar here and there is I am told 1.6 - 2.0 million people here. Shanghai has lots of english speaking but it is very expensive there. 
Good luck,


----------



## Canasian (Mar 6, 2014)

hahaha, Yes I am understanding the Situation more and more with every day. Chinglish is close to what I am saying and I have pretty much given up learning the language after I struggled with the pronunciation of the words, not to mention the meaning of the words. I have learnt the numbers through Mahjong and no rely on using hand signals to figure out pricing. I am currently examining the possibilities of going to the competing schools just to make some more friends that speak a bit of English. Wechat and QQ are my lifeline to my Chinese friends as most of them read and write better than they speak. At least Google translate can assist when I speak to them!


----------

